
Visions of 1946 (1936) - bendykstra
http://www.rfcafe.com/references/radio-craft/visions-1946-radio-craft-december-1936.htm
======
bendykstra
Interesting predictions:

1\. Exercise videos

2\. A work environment reminiscent of the world of 1984

"Usual office rush. At 10, we salesmen all gathered in Television Hall, where
the president of the company gave us a fight talk. He is in Chicago, but his
three-foot jaw on the huge screen made him seem to be with us in the room.
(...) They say around the office that we are being watched for yawns and
wandering eyes, and that each one of us is being rated by the personnel vice-
president on our early-morning attitude."

3\. Closed-circuit television in security systems

4\. Speed cameras

